# As a practicing Sikh is it a good idea to move back to Punjab as I will be more close to our Tradition?



## Jasbeer (Aug 10, 2021)

Sat Sri Akal,

Please I would like to ask Sangat ji and seek a sincere opinion as a Sikh, who keeps his turban and beard, is it a good idea to think of moving back to Punjab. I am an Indian living outside Punjab, however I have never faced any difficulty where I live presently. But lately this thought has been coming to my mind that should I think of moving and settling down in Punjab as it has Sikhs in majority and lot of Gurudwaras related to our Gurus. As my children are growing up, I feel they will be far from their culture, language, traditions. I am not saying that I will not be able to provide it but then it's not possible for me either to be with them all the time. In Punjab I feel that they will be at least speaking in Punjabi and learning Gurmukhi script as it is officially state vernacular, they will be more exposed to our historical places, gurudwaras etc. I am settled in Indore city which I like a lot but sometimes I feel disconnected from roots and feel that urge to shift to Punjab.

I would like to ask the experience of Sikhs living in Punjab or anyone who has recently moved to Punjab. I do not have any relatives there but somehow I feel I will be able to make it good there. Please tell me is it a good idea? I would like to ask opinion of people here on this forum. Please help me in solving this dilemma.

Thanks a lot
Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Ravjotsngh (Aug 13, 2021)

I would visit there and go see the gurdwaras like Harmandir sahib but not stay there permanently


----------

